# My new website!



## Luna (May 8, 2008)

.


----------



## Chris Stegner (May 8, 2008)

The site looks good so far.

I love the photo of the blue flowery thing. I'd love to have one of those printed for my sunroom. My wife is wanting me to print some flower shots on canvas hang hang them in our sunroom which opens up to our garden.

What would you require to provide me with a file for printing (nature10.jpg)?


----------



## dslrchat (May 8, 2008)

looks good, I am currently designing a site for my GF daughter.


----------



## saltface (May 8, 2008)

Looks clean. I'd suggest cropping or expanding your thumbnails to be more uniform.
But mebbe that just a matter of personal taste.


----------



## saltface (May 8, 2008)

That would work, I usually crop them all (as well as scale) down to a particular highlight. It give more excitement opening the big picture.


----------



## Renair (May 8, 2008)

Love this shot, its like the Squiggle (as me friend and I call them jokingly) is looking right at ya and going "Hey, you taka ma picture, I breaka your legs!"


----------



## Corbin Lane (May 8, 2008)

You site is really nice. I guess the whole photography scene likes the Black and White but Oh well.

Just a suggestion, because you like Flash you could design a HTML template and a Flash Site. Those who have High Speed can use the flash and those with the lower speed can choose to use the HTML.

Also, I wish that when you clicked on a thumbnail that it wouldn't take me to a white page with the photo in the corner. Some people HATE that.


----------

